#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  என் கேள்விக்கு என்ன பதில்/உங்கள் கருத்து

## The Witcher

ஒரு கேள்வி! 


நான் ஒரு public forum இல் அங்கத்துவம் வகிக்கிறேன். அங்கு எல்லா விதமான category யும் உள்ளன . உதாரணமாக,Technology and Design Forum, Travel & Tourism, General Forum etc ..... இங்கு இன்னொருவர் தனது மனதில் உள்ள கவலையோ அல்லது என்ன எண்ணத்தில் ஒரு Thread இல் ஒன்றினை கேட்டு இருந்தார். அத்துடன் அவர் மற்றவர்களின் கருத்து மட்டும் சில தந்திரபோயங்களையும் கேட்டு இருந்தார். அதற்கு நான் எனது கருத்தினை வழங்கினேன். 


இரண்டு நாட்கள் கழித்து நான் அங்கு சென்ற போது எனது கருத்தினை காணவில்லை. நான் நேராக அதே thread இல் கேட்டேன் ஆனால் நிறைய போட்டு இருந்தார்கள். எனக்கு தெரியவில்லை எதனை Moderator கூற வருகிறார் என்று. அதேசமயத்தில் ஒன்று புரியவில்லை அவர் எதனை Rules என்று கூறுகிறார் என்று. Rules பற்றி பேச இது ஒன்றும் மைதானம் இல்லையே... இங்கு நகைச்சுவை கூட ஒரு சமயத்தில் பதிலாக வரும். இன்னும் அவருக்கு பக்குவம் இல்லை போல. மற்றும் அவர்கள் என்ன எண்ணத்தில் எனது கருத்தினை பார்த்தார்களோ தெரியவில்லை. 


இங்கு எனது கருத்து என்னவென்றால், ஏன் மற்றவர்களின் கருத்தினை சிந்திக்கவில்லை என்று. இப்பொழுது உங்கள் கருத்தினை கூறுங்கள். 
இது சரியா? 
இதில் உங்கள் கருத்து என்ன? 
இது போன்று உங்களுக்கு ஒன்று நடந்து இருந்தால்?

----------


## Tomhardy

உங்கல் நிலை புரிகிறது நண்பா. இது கொஞ்சம் கவலைக்குரிய விடயம் தான். ஒரு வேலை நீங்கள் *Moderator* ஆக இருந்தால் இந்த சம்பவத்துக்கு என்ன செய்திருப்பீர்கள்.

----------


## The Witcher

நான் சற்று நிதானமாக எனது முடிவினை எடுத்து இருப்பேன். ஒரு வேலை எனது பதில் அந்த Thread உரிமையாளருக்கு புரிந்து கூட இருக்கலாம். இடையில் இருப்பவர்களுக்கு புரியவில்லை என்றால் நாம் என்ன செய்ய முடியும்.

----------


## Vaishnavi

உங்கள் கருத்து எனக்கு புரிகிறது நண்பா, நீங்கள் கூறுவதில் உண்மை இருக்கிறது, நாங்கள் இரண்டு நபர்களின் பக்கமும் இருந்து பார்க்க வேண்டும் ஒரு பயனராக உங்கள் பக்கமும் நியாயம் இருக்கிறது ஒரு Moderator ஆக அவர் செய்ததும் தவறு இல்லை. நீங்கள் அந்த Thread க்கு நீங்கள் கூறிய பதில் அந்த பயனரை காய படுத்தியதோ இல்லையோ மற்றவர்களை ஏதோ ஒரு வகையில் பாதித்துள்ளது என்று நினைக்கிறேன். நண்பா எல்லோரும் ஒரே மாதிரி எடுத்து கொள்ளுவார்கள் என்று நாம் கூற முடியாது தானே. ஒவ்வொருவரும் ஒவ்வொரு மனநிலையில் இருந்து பார்க்கும் போது அது தவறாக தெரிந்திருக்கலாம். இதில் உங்கள் கருத்திலும் தவறு இல்லை அவர் செய்ததும் தவறு என்று கூற முடியாது. நாங்கள் ஒரு நல்ல விடயத்தை கூறினாலும் அதை அவர்கள் என்ன மனநிலையில் எவ்வாறாக புரிந்து கொள்ளகிறார்கள் என்பதில் தான் எல்லாம் அடங்கி இருக்கிறது.

----------


## The Witcher

ஆனால் இங்கு பயனர் ஒன்றும் கூறவில்லை. எனது பதில் பயனருக்கு சென்று அடைந்ததோ என்றும் தெரியவில்லை. 


முதலில் ஒரு முன் எச்சரிக்கையை அவர்கள் சொல்ல வேண்டும் அதன் பின் தொடர்ந்து நடந்தால் மட்டுமே அவரால் எனது பதிலை அழிக்க முடியும். இங்கு எனது பதிலை அழித்து விட்டு தான் சமரசம் செய்ய முயன்றுள்ளார்.

----------


## Tomhardy

> ஆனால் இங்கு பயனர் ஒன்றும் கூறவில்லை. எனது பதில் பயனருக்கு சென்று அடைந்ததோ என்றும் தெரியவில்லை. 
> 
> 
> முதலில் ஒரு முன் எச்சரிக்கையை அவர்கள் சொல்ல வேண்டும் அதன் பின் தொடர்ந்து நடந்தால் மட்டுமே அவரால் எனது பதிலை அழிக்க முடியும். இங்கு எனது பதிலை அழித்து விட்டு தான் சமரசம் செய்ய முயன்றுள்ளார்.


உங்கள் தரப்பிலும் நியாயம் உள்ளது நண்பா. நீங்கள் இதை அந்த Moderator க்கு தெரியபடுத்துங்கள். உங்கள் தரப்பிலும் நியாயம் உள்ளது நண்பா. நீங்கள் இதை அந்த க்கு தெரியபடுத்துங்கள். இனி வரும் நாட்களில் இவ்வாறு நடக்காமல் இருப்பதை தவிர்க்கலாம்.

----------


## The Witcher

> உங்கள் தரப்பிலும் நியாயம் உள்ளது நண்பா. நீங்கள் இதை அந்த Moderator க்கு தெரியபடுத்துங்கள். உங்கள் தரப்பிலும் நியாயம் உள்ளது நண்பா. நீங்கள் இதை அந்த க்கு தெரியபடுத்துங்கள். இனி வரும் நாட்களில் இவ்வாறு நடக்காமல் இருப்பதை தவிர்க்கலாம்.


அதை கேட்டபொழுது அவர்கள் நிறைய ஏதோ கூறுகிறார்கள். ஒண்டும் புரியவில்லை. ஆனால் நான் இங்கு கேட்பது இதுபோன்று இன்னோருவருக்கு அல்லது எனக்கோ திரும்ப இடம்பெற கூடாது என்பதற்கு.

----------


## Beacon

@Witcher, பதிவிற்கு நன்றி.

இது பொதுவான ஆக்கபூர்வமான கருத்து பரிமாறுவதற்கான ஒரு தளம், அதில் மாற்று கருது இல்லை. எனினும், இவ் தளத்திற்கு என நியமங்களும் , கட்டுப்பாடுகளும் உள்ளன! மிகமுக்கியமாக வார்த்தை பிரயோகங்களும் , கருத்தின் தொனி மற்றும் அதன் பின்னூட்டல். தங்களுடைய சில பதிவுகள் தள நியமத்தை கடந்து பதியப்பட்டு இருக்கக்கூடும், அதற்கேற்ப Moderator's இப்பதிவினை நீக்க வாய்ப்பு உள்ளது ! எனினும், Moderator's முற்றாக ஒரு பதிவினை ( Permanent deletion ) அளிக்கும் அழிக்கும் அதிகாரம் அவர்களுக்கு இல்லை! இதை நான் Moderators தரவுடன் ஒப்பீடு செய்து அதற்கான தீர்வை பார்க்கின்றேன். 


மேற்கொண்டு, தளத்தின் நியமம் மற்றும் விதிமுறைகளை பின்பற்றி பதிவுகளை மேற்கொள்ளவும்.


https://www.hub.lk/showthread.php/10...Privacy-Policy
https://www.hub.lk/showthread.php/9-...vice-and-Rules

----------

